# Arm Folds? WTF



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2007)

It has been brought to my attention that I have extra folds...Like...Y'alls don't have them. I mean some might...But dude. look.

View attachment 18953

View attachment 18954

View attachment 18955


It's that extra arm fold...Like...between the shoulder and elbow..:blush:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 27, 2007)

i have nothing important to add, but those pictures are awesome. you look so cute.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 27, 2007)

I have one. One. On my left arm. I feel unbalanced.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 27, 2007)

It could be that you have large bicep muscles. They're pushing the fat/flesh up, like a little hill, thus creating a fold?


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh no, I'm totally with you on those. I definitely am an arm fold kind of girl.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2007)

love dubh said:


> It could be that you have large bicep muscles. They're pushing the fat/flesh up, like a little hill, thus creating a fold?



Yesss that makes me like...Arnold Swartzenager or like...the Hulk or something awesome and muscular!!!!!!! RAWR! FEEL MY WRATH (Shun the non-believer.....shuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnaaahh)


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> i have nothing important to add, but those pictures are awesome. you look so cute.



Thank you, you're awesome. Ily.:wubu:


----------



## krystalltuerme (Apr 27, 2007)

I like your arms! Those are the kind of arms I like to cuddle up to when I need cheering up. It always works. 100% of the time. Better than Prozac!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2007)

I too have "the folds." This isn't the best angle, but at least you can see them. View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 072.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 27, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> I have one. One. On my left arm. I feel unbalanced.



Me too. Just the left arm


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I also have a fold on my left arm and not the right. I think it has something to do with being right handed. The right arm has more muscle, gets more movement and exercise, etc. than the left. That's my theory for myself anyway. Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

This girl I know has them on both. They're very nice to be hugged by :wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 27, 2007)

Does this show my arm folds? I dont think I have very deep ones.


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

I have that extra fold just on the left side, too.

Cute pics, F&P!


----------



## Jes (Apr 27, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I too have "the folds." This isn't the best angle, but at least you can see them. View attachment 18963



oh! and i have the retards, apparently!

hi, it's called 'cutting the one making the insane winking face out of hte photo.' You might want to look into that!


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2007)

*YAY for Angel Wings!!!

 *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Folds, and lots of 'em.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *YAY for Angel Wings!!!
> 
> *



_That's_ the term I needed!

I was having this conversation with someone last weekend. I told her I thought her upper arms were sexy; she said she thought she had "grandma arms." But if you give 'em a name like that, you'll never learn to love 'em ! The best alternative I could come up with on the spot was "Venus arms," but "angel wings" is much better.

F&P, BBM, BS920, Lilly: :smitten:, :smitten:, :smitten:, :smitten:.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> I have one. One. On my left arm. I feel unbalanced.



I have one on my right...so we even things out.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2007)

I have 1 1/2 on my left arm. :\


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 27, 2007)

So... those of you with a fold or folds only on one arm, is it on the opposite of the side you're most dextrous (left-handed, right arm fold/ right-handed, left arm fold)?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2007)

It's on my left, and I am right handed.


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folds, and lots of 'em.


 Wow!, AMAZING picture, Lilly. HUGGZZ


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

I have them too, both arms. I don't remember ever not having the arm folds. I think this pics shows them.


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So... those of you with a fold or folds only on one arm, is it on the opposite of the side you're most dextrous (left-handed, right arm fold/ right-handed, left arm fold)?




It's on my left and I'm right handed.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *YAY for Angel Wings!!!
> 
> *



Awe, I **LOVE** FA's, they make fat sound cute lol :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Apr 27, 2007)

My arms are very foldy, ripply...a fold on each on the top and if that is not enough I have an under fold on each as well...and they are decorated with stretch marks for a festive look.

But more importantly...those pics are so adorable of you!!!


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Awe, I **LOVE** FA's, they make fat sound cute lol :wubu:


 Hahaha, haven't you heard? Fat IS the new sexy!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 27, 2007)

Fat girl arms are amazing... the softness, the fluffiness (is that a word?), the folds/ripples... all amazing. They're fun to cuddle and be cuddled by.

Oh... and for those of you who have posted photos... you're all absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll second that .. ^^^ mmm arm folds. Definitely underrated and make excellent pillows and perfect for cuddlin' 

When I was in High School I had a crush on this teacher .. and she was what I'd consider an SSBBW .. whenever she'd be wearing something short sleeved I'd make a point to wave by at the end of class sometimes just so she'd wave back and the arm would jiggle. 

... weird.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 27, 2007)

Check out my MUSCLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hours of weight training in water aerobics this winter and a shoulder injury on the unviewed arm have caused my left arm to look like ARNOLD!!!!!!!!!!
Teehee! Kara:blink: 

View attachment Mom's MUSCLES 001.jpg


View attachment Mom's MUSCLES 002.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folds, and lots of 'em.



Gawd, gorgeous as always- and that color is so striking on you!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 27, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So... those of you with a fold or folds only on one arm, is it on the opposite of the side you're most dextrous (left-handed, right arm fold/ right-handed, left arm fold)?



Yeah. It's on my left arm and I'm right-handed. I've always figured it's because I use my right arm more.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, gorgeous as always- and that color is so striking on you!



Thank you fae beauty!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *YAY for Angel Wings!!!
> 
> *





SlackerFA said:


> _That's_ the term I needed!
> 
> I was having this conversation with someone last weekend. I told her I thought her upper arms were sexy; she said she thought she had "grandma arms." But if you give 'em a name like that, you'll never learn to love 'em ! The best alternative I could come up with on the spot was "Venus arms," but "angel wings" is much better.
> 
> F&P, BBM, BS920, Lilly: :smitten:, :smitten:, :smitten:, :smitten:.



I simply 3rd that motion. Humbled by the angel wings. You guys really reflect a divine order of things.

Great thread.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 27, 2007)

Despite my liberalism, I shall always support a fat girl's right to bare arms!   *ducks*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, gorgeous as always- and that color is so striking on you!



GEF is so right - the color is great on you Lilly. I swear, despite what you say I don't think you can take a bad picture.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 27, 2007)

ok i need to reiterate what everyone else has said: F&P, lily, etc, oh my GOD those are cute pictures. 

as for the arm fold, i can't say i come complete with those. but! i do have a rather kickass set of batwings, for maximum wave-jigglyness. 
in fact if i had to pick one part of me i'd like to be a bit fatter and rounder, it'd be my arms. i feel like they need to fill out and catch up with the rest of me, at this point.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

I have but one thing to say about arm fat: :wubu:. And I fully support its continued growth in all sectors 

However, I'm beginning to think that a slightly better topic title would be 'Arm Folds FTW,' rather than 'WTF' (FTW, for those who don't know, means 'For Teh Win')

=Divals


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 27, 2007)

Divals said:


> I have but one thing to say about arm fat: :wubu:. And I fully support its continued growth in all sectors
> 
> However, I'm beginning to think that a slightly better topic title would be 'Arm Folds FTW,' rather than 'WTF' (FTW, for those who don't know, means 'For Teh Win')
> 
> =Divals


 
Is that what FTW stands for? I thought it meant, "Fuck the world."


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Is that what FTW stands for? I thought it meant, "Fuck the world."



I've always heard it to mean 'For teh/the win'... as in 'Attacking with Krosan Cloudscraper FTW!'



=Divals


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 27, 2007)

Divals said:


> I've always heard it to mean 'For teh/the win'... as in 'Attacking with Krosan Cloudscraper FTW!'
> 
> 
> 
> =Divals



lol I have always thought of it as for the win as well... I think it comes from living with a magic player.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> lol I have always thought of it as for the win as well... I think it comes from living with a magic player.



Roxor  I'm a Magic player myself 

=Divals


----------



## clubgossip (Apr 27, 2007)

Who LOOOOOOOOOVES dimply arm rolls....GRIN
:smitten:


----------



## Caine (Apr 27, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> lol I have always thought of it as for the win as well... I think it comes from living with a magic player.



As a MTG player (Magic The Gathering for those non players of it) and a gamer online, FTW in the computer world will always and forever be FOR THE WIN!!! Sides Kerry, just to let you know, nothing better than a Gal who knows how to play MTG and is a very cute BBW with arm folds


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody.  As for the arm fold question, my most prominent fold is on my left arm and I'm a righty. The fold on my right arm is actually fairly new. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Is that what FTW stands for? I thought it meant, "Fuck the world."


 I thought this for my first 2.5 years on the net- I had a friend who had FTW tattooed on his arm and it meant F*ck The World - but I could see from how others used it that it wasn't the same thing on the net. It was just recently that someone explained what it meant exactly- For Teh Win


----------



## rainyday (Apr 27, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> It's that extra arm fold...Like...between the shoulder and elbow..:blush:



FAPPY, these are too cute. And fun thread too.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> My arms are very foldy, ripply...a fold on each on the top and if that is not enough I have an under fold on each as well...and they are decorated with stretch marks for a festive look.



LOL! I love the description, Jamie! This really made me laugh.

And to all the ladies who have posted their arm folds, thanks! Just one more part of the body for us FAs to enjoy and cuddle with. Like I say - nothing like one of those all-enveloping SSBBW hugs!


----------



## waldo (Apr 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folds, and lots of 'em.




I like the funky hairdo. :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2007)

No folds, but major wings here. They flap a beat behind the rest of my arm. Lilly, that is the greatest pic!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2007)

It's a bird! It's a plane! No!!

It's Katie with her Angel Wings! (And random pictures of my hotness because I'm bored and demand more picture of angel wings ) OH NOES! :wubu: 

View attachment 19005


View attachment 19006


View attachment 19007

*
POST PIX OF ARM FOLDS!*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a bird! It's a plane! No!!
> 
> It's Katie with her Angel Wings! (And random pictures of my hotness because I'm bored and demand more picture of angel wings ) OH NOES! :wubu:


OH MY GOD YOU HOT!! :wubu: 

Plus you pulled the OH NOES!, so I have to love you for that.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 28, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So... those of you with a fold or folds only on one arm, is it on the opposite of the side you're most dextrous (left-handed, right arm fold/ right-handed, left arm fold)?



Yep. Left arm fold, right handed.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2007)

FAP said she didn't mind others posting, so here are mine. As I was looking through pics on my comp to find some, I noticed it really makes a difference how the arm is positioned. If you check out the right arm you can see a bunch more folds in the 2nd pic when the arm is raised higher. 

Fat seems to be like that on a lot of the places on the body...it shape shifts around so that the same fat landscape can look totally different at different times. Just a random observation. Right-handed, btw, and not as foldy in front.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Apr 28, 2007)

Arm folds, rolls and dimples are one of my favouritest parts. There's just something so appealing about them.


----------



## blubrluvr (Apr 28, 2007)

Thought for sure this was close enough to "elbow dimple" to get a rave from him.


----------



## GPL (Apr 28, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a bird! It's a plane! No!!
> 
> It's Katie with her Angel Wings! (And random pictures of my hotness because I'm bored and demand more picture of angel wings ) OH NOES! :wubu:
> 
> ...



_Try to quote your post to view the pictures, Katie._

Lovely pictures, hun! You have very nice arms. GPL loves the armfat on any girl, lol;-)
Thank you for posting these. X

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Caine (Apr 28, 2007)

rainyday said:


> FAP said she didn't mind others posting, so here are mine. As I was looking through pics on my comp to find some, I noticed it really makes a difference how the arm is positioned. If you check out the right arm you can see a bunch more folds in the 2nd pic when the arm is raised higher.
> 
> Fat seems to be like that on a lot of the places on the body...it shape shifts around so that the same fat landscape can look totally different at different times. Just a random observation. Right-handed, btw, and not as foldy in front.



Damn, I'm lovin those pics Rainy, nice folds too.


----------



## Red (Apr 28, 2007)

Arm squidge...View attachment 19025
Just starting to notice my extra bits again now that summer and short sleeves are on the way.


----------



## formerking (Apr 28, 2007)

What can I say... those arm folds are so very sexy.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh! and i have the retards, apparently!
> 
> hi, it's called 'cutting the one making the insane winking face out of hte photo.' You might want to look into that!



You look like you're presenting her. "Here you go!"


----------



## swordchick (Apr 29, 2007)

My arm folds began after high school. My huge arms are popular with children & FAs.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folds, and lots of 'em.



Damn, Girl!
I didn't know you were so beautiful! The hair, lipstick and dress is BUMPIN'!

Well, I don't have what's being called "Angel Wings", but my arms can still fly. I have what some call "Jello Arms" and when I move them back and forth, I swear I'm about to leave the ground.  

I have to admit here that when I took a picture in a camisole the other day and posted it on this board, it was the first time anyone outside my household had seen my bare arms in years. I have refused to wear sleeveless garments due to embarrassement. But, that was then -- THIS is now! I'm going tomorrow and go buck wild on sleeveless items. Thanks for starting this thread FatAndProud and to all who posted. I am yet again about to take a step long overdue thanks to you. :bow:


----------



## ripley (Apr 29, 2007)

Not very good pics, but I'm an arm-fold (and back fold  ) girl too!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't have arm folds... but I do have back folds .


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

My flatmate *digs* my flabby arms, and he's not even straight - let alone an FA! When he's tired or down, he leans over for "arm-time" and falls asleep on 'em.

But he's a geordie.. so.. I never told you that.

(Oooh! I have back folds... anyone know if anyones thinking of making some kind of back-fold bra?! they really get on my tits!)


----------



## supersoup (Apr 29, 2007)

Red said:


> Arm squidge...View attachment 19025
> Just starting to notice my extra bits again now that summer and short sleeves are on the way.



long lost sister ftw!!!!

and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Damn, Girl!
> I didn't know you were so beautiful! The hair, lipstick and dress is BUMPIN'!
> 
> Well, I don't have what's being called "Angel Wings", but my arms can still fly. I have what some call "Jello Arms" and when I move them back and forth, I swear I'm about to leave the ground.
> ...



You know I went digging through your stuff trying to see if I could find your picture.   You look so relaxed and at ease. It's beautiful picture. As far as arms go, I'm fine for wearing sleeveless things at BBW events but I still freak going sleeveless in general. I see all of these gorgeous summer tops that I would love to wear but I know if I bought it I would never wear them because I am self concious about my arms _STILL_ after all this time. I'm actually looking to buy some shrugs to wear. I figure it's a start.

Thanks for the compliment. :wubu:


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!
> 
> and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.



Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! You and me+Paysite= Kerrrrrrching!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!
> 
> and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.



SOUPYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 29, 2007)

*falls over*

completely head over heels for supersoup


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


>



Does your other arm say "per aspera"?


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got the deluxe back roll and angel wing package.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Apr 30, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> My flatmate *digs* my flabby arms, and he's not even straight - let alone an FA! When he's tired or down, he leans over for "arm-time" and falls asleep on 'em.



Your roommate definitely has the right idea. Being comforted by flabby arms is far better than therapy. Soooo nice.....


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!
> 
> and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.



:smitten: 

Folds or no folds, those are some seriously hot arms . And I love your tats!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

Red said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! You and me+Paysite= Kerrrrrrching!



done and done.



Jon Blaze said:


> SOUPYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! :wubu:



 



Rebecca said:


> *falls over*
> 
> completely head over heels for supersoup



:blush: oy you. 



ataraxia said:


> Does your other arm say "per aspera"?



sure does, i was a complete latin geek in high school. president of latin club, woot.



SlackerFA said:


> :smitten:
> 
> Folds or no folds, those are some seriously hot arms . And I love your tats!



thank ya cuteness!!


----------



## qtttlkmop (Apr 30, 2007)

this is my new fave thread...thank you ladies!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 30, 2007)

I got the arm folds as well. Both arms in fact. A bit more noticable on my left arm.  I think they are cute!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!



:smitten: :smitten: all hail pillowy hotness.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


>



Stay offa my CoCa tickets!! Dontchoo dare threaten me, young lady!

Erin has the extra left arm arm-fold as well. Her left breast is bigger than her right, as well. Must be some sort of brain thing... The left side of the brain is the smart side, so, it seems to reason that it's smarter to have a fatter left side.

:doh:


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


>



totally looks like an expression i would have on


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2007)

Um...Excuse me. But I DEMAND more arm folds.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Um...Excuse me. But I DEMAND more arm folds.



So eat more and move less.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

Right handed, left arm folded. See pic below.

View attachment 108mebathingsuit.jpg

My right arm has a dent, but my left arm has a very distinctive crease.​


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So eat more and move less.



...MMk. I could do that.:eat1:


----------



## jimmi (May 2, 2007)

Hello! I am new, so I thought, "hey, what better way to break the ice then by showing off a body part I've been hiding my entire life?!"

Seriously, this thread rocks my mis-matched socks.

The first pic is the lovely benign arm fold.
The second is how tough I feel when I bare arms (yes, I know the jokes kinda been made already...but I like it...I'll be more original next time). 

View attachment YES1!.jpg


View attachment YES2!.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 2, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Um...Excuse me. But I DEMAND more arm folds.



You must spread some rep....blah blah blah. Was without a computer for a few days, and I was trying to rep FatandProud for starting this thread. Not one bad pic here!!! This is hotter as the Back Fat thread. One thing I love to do is kiss my wife's upper arm and then gently pinch some flesh in between my teeth and slowly pull away. Anyway, if anybody's looking for me, I'll be lost in this thread for the next couple days. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful Babes and Bulging Biceps :smitten: - Great pics! wow! I think I better head to the gym and start working on my barbell curls.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> You must spread some rep....blah blah blah. Was without a computer for a few days, and I was trying to rep FatandProud for starting this thread. Not one bad pic here!!! This is hotter as the Back Fat thread. *One thing I love to do is kiss my wife's upper arm and then gently pinch some flesh in between my teeth and slowly pull away*. Anyway, if anybody's looking for me, I'll be lost in this thread for the next couple days. :wubu:



I got hot in my pants reading that. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 2, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> I got hot in my pants reading that. :wubu:



Honestly, so did I :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 2, 2007)

jimmi said:


> Hello! I am new, so I thought, "hey, what better way to break the ice then by showing off a body part I've been hiding my entire life?!"
> 
> Seriously, this thread rocks my mis-matched socks.
> 
> ...



Jimmi! You are ROCKIN that second pic. Welcome to the folds girlie.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 2, 2007)

blubrluvr said:


> Thought for sure this was close enough to "elbow dimple" to get a rave from him.


 I'm busy palpating yo mama's elbow dimple.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

Mine are kinda...lame. But squishy.


----------



## GPL (May 2, 2007)

jimmi said:


> Hello! I am new, so I thought, "hey, what better way to break the ice then by showing off a body part I've been hiding my entire life?!"
> 
> Seriously, this thread rocks my mis-matched socks.
> 
> ...



Wow!
Welcome cutie:wubu: 
Your arms are very sexy and you have a pretty face!
Hope you enjoy Dimensions very much.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2007)

jimmi said:


> Hello! I am new, so I thought, "hey, what better way to break the ice then by showing off a body part I've been hiding my entire life?!"
> 
> Seriously, this thread rocks my mis-matched socks.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha!!!, Jimmi, no man in his RIGHT MIND could refuse HUGGZZ
from a pair of arms like yours! Welcome to the forums, Jimmi.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

*blush* This is a cute thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

More arm folds FTW. (Posted in Recent Pics thread, too, but belongs here as well).View attachment leaningonrail.jpg


----------



## jimmi (May 2, 2007)

GPL said:


> Wow!
> Welcome cutie:wubu:
> Your arms are very sexy and *you have a pretty face!*
> Hope you enjoy Dimensions very much.
> ...



Taken out of context, that line is the *Story. of. my life*... 
But HERE, I can just say thank you because it's an actual compliment!
So, thank you!
...can you tell I'm still getting used to this wonderfully nurturing, positive environment?

Thanks for the mad props on my pics!!! It sure feels good to let those babies out!

heheh...mad props...I STICK BY IT!


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 2, 2007)

I have seriously intertriginous arms! Like a couple of the others mentioned, I have always hidden mine and been ashamed of the way they look. It was so GREAT to read this thread and see that so many others have the same thing - and are proud of them and love them!!!

I spent most of the time reading this thread smiling from ear to ear!! Well done, all of your ladies who are so comfortable and confident with your foldy-over arms! I hope to be like you one day soon!


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

PickleAteIt said:


> I have seriously intertriginous arms! Like a couple of the others mentioned, I have always hidden mine and been ashamed of the way they look. It was so GREAT to read this thread and see that so many others have the same thing - and are proud of them and love them!!!
> 
> I spent most of the time reading this thread smiling from ear to ear!! Well done, all of your ladies who are so comfortable and confident with your foldy-over arms! I hope to be like you one day soon!



"Intertriginous"!

Repped for teaching me a useful new word :wubu:.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

Around here, we just called that "chub rub."


----------



## Tad (May 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> "Intertriginous"!
> 
> Repped for teaching me a useful new word :wubu:.



Yep, ditto!

And I can now more concisely express something I've long thought: I find intertriginousness to be sexy, and that is one of the appeals of BBW  

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2007)

Are arm-folds just a girl thing? I think I'm pretty close to having 
them, myself.


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> "Intertriginous"!
> 
> Repped for teaching me a useful new word :wubu:.




A pleasure, sir.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

Bout time there's a boy that's posting on the arm fold thread


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Around here, we just called that "chub rub."



Chub rub!!!!!! LOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> "Intertriginous"!
> Repped for teaching me a useful new word :wubu:.



plus - "axilla"! love it!


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Bout time there's a boy that's posting on the arm fold thread


 Thank you for blessing me with the kind words. HUGGZZ to you.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 2, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Mine are kinda...lame.



Oh no they ain't!!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 2, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Um...Excuse me. But I DEMAND more arm folds.



Ask and ye shall receive......


----------



## Allie Cat (May 2, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......



Zomg.. :wubu: :wubu: 

Gorgeous! 

=Divals


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......



My God, I'm speechless. You're VERY pretty, Valentine!


----------



## Seth Warren (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> More arm folds FTW. (Posted in Recent Pics thread, too, but belongs here as well).


 
I love your shape! :wubu: 

/flirt


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......



SLACKERFA APPROVES.

Of the arm folds, of the way your haircut shows off your lovely round face, of the little glimpse of belly in the second pic... you're gorgeous, Valentine.


----------



## kerrypop (May 3, 2007)

Alright alright, my turn.

FIRST: The single:






THEN: THE DOUBLE OMG.






....too extreme.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



Woohoo!! Rock the arm rolls! And the cute belly shot


----------



## rainyday (May 3, 2007)

Kerry, those are so damn cute. Fun!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



*drool* :smitten: 

=Divals


----------



## Caine (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



Bows down to the cute BBW with the big arms and rolls, loves em, just loves em, and I must say, you do a great model pose there! Really nice Kerry!


----------



## PhillyFA (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



Very nice pics...love the arms, love the belly sticking out...and without question, LOVE THE GLASSES!!! VERY SEXY INDEED!!!


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 3, 2007)

Awwww... KErry, I love your cute belly & arms! Aren't we all just a lovely bunch of coconuts?! K... Who's next?


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



Super cute! Love the glasses, too.

Accept should be thanking his lucky stars every day you wear a t-shirt... but I'm sure he knows that already .


----------



## kerrypop (May 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Woohoo!! Rock the arm rolls! And the cute belly shot



The belly shot was an accident... Hooray!


rainyday said:


> Kerry, those are so damn cute. Fun!



Thanks! they were fun to take. 



Divals said:


> *drool* :smitten:
> 
> =Divals


:batting: 



Caine said:


> Bows down to the cute BBW with the big arms and rolls, loves em, just loves em, and I must say, you do a great model pose there! Really nice Kerry!


Aww, don't bow, just send me a pizza or something.



PhillyFA said:


> Very nice pics...love the arms, love the belly sticking out...and without question, LOVE THE GLASSES!!! VERY SEXY INDEED!!!



Thanks! I got them at COSTCO!! (I heart costco)



PickleAteIt said:


> Awwww... KErry, I love your cute belly & arms! Aren't we all just a lovely bunch of coconuts?! K... Who's next?



I do resemble a coconut, especially in that shirt. 



SlackerFA said:


> Super cute! Love the glasses, too.
> 
> Accept should be thanking his lucky stars every day you wear a t-shirt... but I'm sure he knows that already .



I think he had as much fun taking them as I had posing for them.  Hooray for pictures!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 3, 2007)

Divals said:


> Zomg.. :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> =Divals



Thank ya Thank ya 



PhillyFA said:


> My God, I'm speechless. You're VERY pretty, Valentine!



:batting: thank you kind sir



SlackerFA said:


> SLACKERFA APPROVES.
> 
> Of the arm folds, of the way your haircut shows off your lovely round face, of the little glimpse of belly in the second pic... you're gorgeous, Valentine.



:blush: :happy: thank you SlackerFA

you guys are great :wubu:


----------



## marlowegarp (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...




Well, I'm totally poking the monitor with my finger. I hope you happy. Cold, cold monitor. Not soft at all.


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



I think I told you before you are a cutie, but these pictures show you are total hot! Very sexy belly and arms, hun. Also nice clothes you wear:smitten: 

Hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Aww, don't bow, just send me a pizza or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I want to send you a pizza Two pizza's will be even better, don't ya think?:eat1: :wubu:


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 3, 2007)

Hey, while we're on the subject of intertrginy, does anyone have foldy over thighs? I have a bit at the top of my left thigh that folds over the rest of my "regular" thigh. It's so soft and squooshy... Sometimes I find myself playing with it subconsciously! But I'd be mortified if anyone saw it!


----------



## kerrypop (May 3, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Well, I'm totally poking the monitor with my finger. I hope you happy. Cold, cold monitor. Not soft at all.



Lol... I'm sorry? hahaha 



GPL said:


> I think I told you before you are a cutie, but these pictures show you are total hot! Very sexy belly and arms, hun. Also nice clothes you wear:smitten:
> Hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.
> 
> Of course I want to send you a pizza Two pizza's will be even better, don't ya think?:eat1: :wubu:



Aw, geez. :blush: Everyone has been super nice! Thanks!


----------



## jimmi (May 3, 2007)

PickleAteIt said:


> Hey, while we're on the subject of intertrginy, does anyone have foldy over thighs? I have a bit at the top of my left thigh that folds over the rest of my "regular" thigh. It's so soft and squooshy... Sometimes I find myself playing with it subconsciously! But I'd be mortified if anyone saw it!



That's how I felt about my arms until this thread! It was very therapeutic to post a pic and have people say warm, happy things about it. I say go for it and start feeling better about yourself today!

Btw, Kerrypop, Valentine, BBM, imfree, and liz, you guys look great!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......





kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...



Valentine....kerrypop....I'm late to the party, but I'm still glad I came. You two are just the stuff. Fun, alluring, and.....of course, fattractive. 

Thanks for posting....I love the smile these pics plaster on my face. Unlike the one I often wear on the street, this one stays


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Valentine....kerrypop....I'm late to the party, but I'm still glad I came. You two are just the stuff. Fun, alluring, and.....of course, fattractive.
> 
> Thanks for posting....I love the smile these pics plaster on my face. Unlike the one I often wear on the street, this one stays



Thanks Plaid! I'm glad you enjoyed the gun show.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 4, 2007)

I was fine until the double-deuce action... You ladies have some mighty fine guns there! Shoulders, arms, they all get to me. :smitten:


----------



## PhillyFA (May 4, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Thanks! I got them at COSTCO!! (I heart costco)



Hey, I work at Costco!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 5, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Valentine....kerrypop....I'm late to the party, but I'm still glad I came. You two are just the stuff. Fun, alluring, and.....of course, fattractive.
> 
> Thanks for posting....I love the smile these pics plaster on my face. Unlike the one I often wear on the street, this one stays



Thank you very much Plaid. Its always nice to see someone smiling


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 5, 2007)

Kerry, you are so damn CUTE! I love the shirt and the glasses. and the tummy. very cute. Also in the cute category is your title "cuddlepod." I love this!


----------



## loggamatt (May 6, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......



Arm folds AND such an amazing smile?! Certainly a winning combination!


----------



## johnny sack (May 6, 2007)

Arm folds, double chins, big bellies, stretch marks, leg dimples...they're the best...BBWs and SSBBWs ROCK! Nothing is more sexy, pleasurable and erotic than being in the arms of BBW/SSBBW woman and feeling that lusciousnesss all over!


----------



## alienlanes (May 6, 2007)

johnny sack said:


> Arm folds, double chins, big bellies, stretch marks, leg dimples...they're the best...BBWs and SSBBWs ROCK! Nothing is more sexy, pleasurable and erotic than being in the arms of BBW/SSBBW woman and feeling that lusciousnesss all over!



Glad you finally showed up on Dimensions, Johnny Sack! If I ever catch someone insulting an SSBBW, I know who to PM to have 'em whacked .

(Only a few minutes until the new episode!)


----------



## dan (May 6, 2007)

IMHO fat arms are just as sexy as fat ass and huge thunder thighs and plump ankles..So all the sexy bbws put on those short tight sleeves. I really like to see when the arms look way to fat for the shirt.


----------



## RyanFA (May 7, 2007)

I think they're cute, because I think it shows how soft you are.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I have refused to wear sleeveless garments due to embarrassement. But, that was then -- THIS is now! I'm going tomorrow and go buck wild on sleeveless items. Thanks for starting this thread FatAndProud and to all who posted. I am yet again about to take a step long overdue thanks to you. :bow:


Well, I did as I said I would and here is a photo taken over the weekend to prove it. Fat arms, folds or not...I DID IT! At a convention with hundreds of people and you know what? No one gave any looks of disapproval. Sorry the pic's so big. Just got a new camera and still trying to learn how to use it.


----------



## alienlanes (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well, I did as I said I would and here is a photo taken over the weekend to prove it. Fat arms, folds or not...I DID IT! At a convention with hundreds of people and you know what? No one gave any looks of disapproval. Sorry the pic's so big. Just got a new camera and still trying to learn how to use it.



Congratulations on setting your beautiful arms free! I'm super happy that it was an empowering experience for you.

D'oh :doh:! I've given out too much rep today already, so somebody else needs to give Arrhythmia points for this.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Congratulations on setting your beautiful arms free! I'm super happy that it was an empowering experience for you.
> 
> D'oh :doh:! I've given out too much rep today already, so somebody else needs to give Arrhythmia points for this.



Got her! more words


----------



## rainyday (May 8, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well, I did as I said I would and here is a photo taken over the weekend to prove it. Fat arms, folds or not...I DID IT! At a convention with hundreds of people and you know what? No one gave any looks of disapproval. Sorry the pic's so big. Just got a new camera and still trying to learn how to use it.



Oh, yay, Arrhythmia!  Good on you. You look so pretty there too. And that guy behind you looks quite appreciative. Congrats on your leap.


----------



## sheilamaxima (May 9, 2007)

Arm folds- well yes got em and now i consider them a badge of honor!!!!
Sheila


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 9, 2007)

arm folds are damn sexy in my opinion, my GF is starting to get them a little but only when she flexes


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 9, 2007)

dan said:


> IMHO fat arms are just as sexy as fat ass and huge thunder thighs and plump ankles..So all the sexy bbws put on those short tight sleeves. I really like to see when the arms look way to fat for the shirt.


Oh, Dan...you are definitely the man the way you describe us BBW's. Makes us sound SO delicious. :eat2: THANKS!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for congratulating me on busting my arms free. It was definitely a liberating experience.


----------



## Russ2d (May 10, 2007)

Arrhythmia and Lilly,

I love your fat arms!! They look so soft and squeezable!! :smitten: 

Never be afraid to show your arm pillows Arrhythmia, real men will see them and instantly will want to feel them!!!


----------



## dan (May 10, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, Dan...you are definitely the man the way you describe us BBW's. Makes us sound SO delicious. :eat2: THANKS!


There is nothing better on this Planet than fat sexy women. I also believe that is what nature intended in a ideal enviroment.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 11, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Arrhythmia and Lilly,
> 
> I love your fat arms!! They look so soft and squeezable!! :smitten:
> 
> Never be afraid to show your arm pillows Arrhythmia, real men will see them and instantly will want to feel them!!!




Amen. And Amen!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 11, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Amen. And Amen!
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


Awww, Paw Paw....
I bet you say that to all the girlz.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2007)

Today I wore a sleeveless top to work. That would be significant except for the fact that I wore a big black knitted poncho over it all day, Yeah, I'm chicken shit. There was this one incident though that weirded me out. I had to go into town to have a passport photo done. I'm a cheapskate so I went to CVS and it was lunch hour. I took off my poncho and posed in front of the white screen. Then I waited for my photos and at one point this woman walked by me. The only reason I noticed this particular woman out of the hundreds of others walking to and fro is because she was right up next to me squaring around me facing my arm, staring into it as if she were looking for her fricken future.  I'm sure I'm just overly sensitive, but just a peek into how insane my world is over exposing my arms.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Today I wore a sleeveless top to work. That would be significant except for the fact that I wore a big black knitted poncho over it all day, Yeah, I'm chicken shit. There was this one incident though that weirded me out. I had to go into town to have a passport photo done. I'm a cheapskate so I went to CVS and it was lunch hour. I took off my poncho and posed in front of the white screen. Then I waited for my photos and at one point this woman walked by me. The only reason I noticed this particular woman out of the hundreds of others walking to and fro is because she was right up next to me squaring around me facing my arm, staring into it as if she were looking for her fricken future.  I'm sure I'm just overly sensitive, but just a peek into how insane my world is over exposing my arms.



No, LillyBBBW...
Don't let that silly woman keep you from baring your arms, Honey! I'm happy for you that you wore what you wore and took your poncho off for your pics. Way to go!


----------



## Tooz (May 11, 2007)

I'm taking baby steps myself. All last summer I wore tank tops underneath sweaters, and when driving I took the sweater off. This summer, I went to put my sweater on to pump some gas...and I said "screw it". I pumped gas in the tank top.  I'm getting there. I was but ten feet from a crowded intersection, too.


Oh, and the tank top was leopard print.


----------



## imfree (May 12, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I'm taking baby steps myself. All last summer I wore tank tops underneath sweaters, and when driving I took the sweater off. This summer, I went to put my sweater on to pump some gas...and I said "screw it". I pumped gas in the tank top.  I'm getting there. I was but ten feet from a crowded intersection, too.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the tank top was leopard print.



Ain't nothing sexier than leopard print!


----------



## supersoup (May 12, 2007)

i've got this smocked top i adore, i wear it all the time. if someone doesn't like my arms, they can turn the other way. life is far too short for me to dress to other people's liking! i just ordered 3 more of them too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i've got this smocked top i adore, i wear it all the time. if someone doesn't like my arms, they can turn the other way. life is far too short for me to dress to other people's liking! i just ordered 3 more of them too.



pstpixplztnx. I love smocked tops! I had one years ago and it bit the dust so I've been looking for another and can't find one quite like it. My friend and I used to call it "The Helga Top." It was my favorite.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i've got this smocked top i adore, i wear it all the time. if someone doesn't like my arms, they can turn the other way. life is far too short for me to dress to other people's liking! i just ordered 3 more of them too.



I bet you look cute as a button in it too! I'm with Lilly- 


post pix plz kthx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Oh my.... I haven't weighed myself in a long time but have been suspecting I gained a little more weight recently. I didn't think I had arm folds but then loaded this pic today - is that one? :shocked: 

View attachment backwards.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2007)

It's possibly just the sleeve or the humble beginnings of a new feature.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.... I haven't weighed myself in a long time but have been suspecting I gained a little more weight recently. I didn't think I had arm folds but then loaded this pic today - is that one? :shocked:


It's probably just the sleeve, Honey. But, nevertheless, it is REALLY good to see a pic of you!! Ya look great, Woman!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> It's probably just the sleeve, Honey. But, nevertheless, it is REALLY good to see a pic of you!! Ya look great, Woman!



Thanks :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 13, 2007)

is it wrong that that photo makes me want to rub up against you? yes? okay, I can live with that .


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> is it wrong that that photo makes me want to rub up against you? yes? okay, I can live with that .



If it is wrong, then I don't _want _to be right.

That may be cliche, but it's also true.

</shameless flirting>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> is it wrong that that photo makes me want to rub up against you? yes? okay, I can live with that .




/does that wink thing again


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 13, 2007)

Ohhhhh Greenie.....

Her eyes draw you in, and then you see the other nice things. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (May 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> pstpixplztnx. I love smocked tops! I had one years ago and it bit the dust so I've been looking for another and can't find one quite like it. My friend and I used to call it "The Helga Top." It was my favorite.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I bet you look cute as a button in it too! I'm with Lilly-
> 
> 
> post pix plz kthx


next time i wear it, i'll snap some pics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words from everyone :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 14, 2007)

I don't have arm folds [yet], but I do have 5 mystery marks that appeared on my arm over night. They look kind of like scratches, but they aren't. They could almost be stretchmarks, but there's a bruise underneath. I'm totally baffled.

/off topic


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't have arm folds [yet], but I do have 5 mystery marks that appeared on my arm over night. They look kind of like scratches, but they aren't. They could almost be stretchmarks, but there's a bruise underneath. I'm totally baffled.
> 
> /off topic



I watch _House _a lot, so that makes me a practically a licensed doctor. Show some pics and I'll take a look.


----------



## MissToodles (May 14, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't have arm folds [yet], but I do have 5 mystery marks that appeared on my arm over night. They look kind of like scratches, but they aren't. They could almost be stretchmarks, but there's a bruise underneath. I'm totally baffled.
> 
> /off topic



Alien abductions? I have mysterious scratches all over my belly, sometimes I think it's allergy related.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 14, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Alien abductions? I have mysterious scratches all over my belly, sometimes I think it's allergy related.



They aren't scratches unless 6-fingered or 6-toed people/animals are secretly hanging out with me while I sleep.

*looks around apprehensively*





I guess it could be alien abduction.





(eta: there I go assuming that whatever scratched me had opposable thumbs.)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 10, 2007)

Arm folds? Yep got them also.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2007)

I have always been really shy about showing them, dont like my upper arms much at all. I will uncover them in front of my boyfriend and wear vest tops when at home, but way too self concious to wear them outside. I dont think I have a single fold, just crinkles


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 11, 2007)

Arm folds? I call them my arm pillows.

You can sleep on them comfortably, one arm, with enough cushion and folds,big enough for two.

Work with what ya got, ya know!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with arm folds. I like them.


----------



## boots (Jul 12, 2007)

You are the snuggliest, cuddliest, most edible girl in the whole world, for a million years.

<3




kerrypop said:


> Alright alright, my turn.
> 
> FIRST: The single:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jul 12, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Arm folds? Yep got them also.



But we need photographic proof


----------



## JadeRose (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I fall under the off arm fold rule. I am left handed & defiantly have more of a fold on the right, even though the left may have a little bit of one starting. 

View attachment Red dress arms.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 13, 2007)

JadeRose said:


> I think I fall under the off arm fold rule. I am left handed & defiantly have more of a fold on the right, even though the left may have a little bit of one starting.



JadeRose, you look absolutely STUNNING in that picture. So happy. I hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> JadeRose, you look absolutely STUNNING in that picture. So happy.




I agree. Red is definitely Jade Rose's color- beautiful


----------



## JadeRose (Jul 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> JadeRose, you look absolutely STUNNING in that picture. So happy. I hope life is treating you well.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree. Red is definitely Jade Rose's color- beautiful



Thank you ladies so much. I love hearing back about photos I post. Life is ok Right now & hoping to improve soon with some new space (crosses fingers).


----------



## BuffetKing (Jul 14, 2007)

mango said:


> *YAY for Angel Wings!!!
> 
> *[/QUO Well said. I too loves me some arm folds. It's one of my favorite parts of a fluffy princess.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 11, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> It has been brought to my attention that I have extra folds...Like...Y'alls don't have them. I mean some might...But dude. look.
> 
> View attachment 18953
> 
> ...



i have some too, though they're on the underside of my arms...though i don't like them on me because my arms don't look smooth anymore - they seem disrupted...sounds weird but i don't know


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 11, 2007)

swordchick said:


> My arm folds began after high school. My huge arms are popular with children & FAs.



lol...that's true, little kid love big soft arms...


----------



## Markt (Mar 24, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Does this show my arm folds? I dont think I have very deep ones.



This is a fantastic picture of you! Really, really nice.

-mark

myspace.com/marknyc


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 27, 2008)

To all the lovely ladies who have taken the time to show your beautiful arms. I am speachless with awe at your splendor. There is so much diversity in your arms. Each is uniquely beautiful. The pride and confidence comes through loud and clear in your pictures and I applaud you all. A heartfelt thanks for taking the time and risk to show some truely stunning pics of your arms.

Dravenhawk


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 27, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Me too. Just the left arm



Me also. I don't know why. I have a fold on the left arm, and the right arm is smooth.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm arm fold-less. I'm a freak! DON'T LOOK AT ME!!! *runs off sobbing*


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm arm fold-less. I'm a freak! DON'T LOOK AT ME!!! *runs off sobbing*



well, I'm sure theres 1 or 2 or 3 dozen guys here MORE than happy to help you get one or two arm folds


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> well, I'm sure theres 1 or 2 or 3 dozen guys here MORE than happy to help you get one or two arm folds



She's ok the way she is! Mellie is hot with or without Angel wings.


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> She's ok the way she is! Mellie is hot with or without Angel wings.



Jon, I'm just reminding her if she WANTS them there are plenty of lads here to help her out, sides, every gal is perfect in her own way, so long as she accepts it herself, shes good as is!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> She's ok the way she is! Mellie is hot with or without Angel wings.




Jon :batting:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Jon :batting:



Mellie :batting:


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Mellie :batting:



oh I see how it is, Whatever happened to Bros before ***s??? No Bombshell party for jon!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 28, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> Me also. I don't know why. I have a fold on the left arm, and the right arm is smooth.



me too! what's up with that?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Caine said:


> oh I see how it is, Whatever happened to Bros before ***s??? No Bombshell party for jon!




Are you calling me a ***? Cause I'll kick yer ass! I can take ya! C'mon....bring it! *assumes fighting stance*


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Are you calling me a ***? Cause I'll kick yer ass! I can take ya! C'mon....bring it! *assumes fighting stance*



I'm into it, gimme a time and place CAMellie, you might have asked for more than you bargained for and this is EXACTLY why I used *** for it, it could be any three letter word there!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Are you calling me a ***? Cause I'll kick yer ass! I can take ya! C'mon....bring it! *assumes fighting stance*


your fighting stance is in bad form. now give me 30 push ups.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Caine said:


> I'm into it, gimme a time and place CAMellie, you might have asked for more than you bargained for and this is EXACTLY why I used *** for it, it could be any three letter word there!



Hmmmmm...now I'm quite intrigued. Was the *** for "pie"? Cause bring it. mister!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> your fighting stance is in bad form. now give me 30 push ups.



Ummmmm *looks down at fat self* no. :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2008)

I will fight you for Jon Blaze Mellie.......Don't make me get my hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................................................



tweezers out


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will fight you for Jon Blaze Mellie.......Don't make me get my hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................................................
> 
> 
> 
> tweezers out



You are SUCH a tweezer tease! How do you sleep at night knowing how you torment people with those massive tweezers? huh? HUH?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe I don't want to sleep at night.......:batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Maybe I don't want to sleep at night.......:batting:



Now I'm gonna have naughty dreams about you and tweezers!!!! :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2008)

I will just dream about your arms.....:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will just dream about your arms.....:wubu:




My fold-less arms. You just had to rub it in, didn't you? *runs off sobbing*


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My fold-less arms. You just had to rub it in, didn't you? *runs off sobbing*



well, you got a great figure all the same, but you are NOT taking me down in a fight, you'd be easy for me, no offense, but it would be a fast battle.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Ummmmm *looks down at fat self* no. :huh:


well 20 jumping jacks?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Caine said:


> well, you got a great figure all the same, but you are NOT taking me down in a fight, you'd be easy for me, no offense, but it would be a fast battle.




I sincerely doubt it. C'mon over and let's find out, shall we?

*thanks for the compliment on my figure, by the way...very sweet*


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> well 20 jumping jacks?




Noooooooooooooooooo....black eyes would ensue from bewbage bouncing and smashing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2008)

Women that can fight are SEXY... :wubu: lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2008)

Caine said:


> oh I see how it is, Whatever happened to Bros before ***s??? No Bombshell party for jon!



Don't be hatin'! I'm not even in Cali yet fool! The only bombshell I'm going to have is the fake warzone that will have bombs exploding in Basic Military Training. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will fight you for Jon Blaze Mellie.......Don't make me get my hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................................................
> 
> 
> 
> tweezers out



Cougars for Blaze for president 2012!


----------



## Caine (Mar 29, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Don't be hatin'! I'm not even in Cali yet fool! The only bombshell I'm going to have is the fake warzone that will have bombs exploding in Basic Military Training. lol



Jon, you're missing out my man, its gonna be a great time, and I wish you could be there! Lots of ladies with the arm folds lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Jon, you're missing out my man, its gonna be a great time, and I wish you could be there! Lots of ladies with the arm folds lol



I knowwwww!!! The title "Angel Wings" is already cute enough for me to be interested. lol 
I keep saying it. ANGEL WINGGGSSS!


----------



## Caine (Mar 29, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I knowwwww!!! The title "Angel Wings" is already cute enough for me to be interested. lol
> I keep saying it. ANGEL WINGGGSSS!



Jon, Angel wings are THE best for me dunno about you, but the bigger a ladies arms are, the better for me, but thats just me, I love the arms, Angel Wings is the best name for it!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Jon, Angel wings are THE best for me dunno about you, but the bigger a ladies arms are, the better for me, but thats just me, I love the arms, Angel Wings is the best name for it!


better than the name that came up at FF. they call em bat wings.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 29, 2008)

i demand moar pix.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Jon, Angel wings are THE best for me dunno about you, but the bigger a ladies arms are, the better for me, but thats just me, I love the arms, Angel Wings is the best name for it!



I don't require them, but thick arms and angel wings can be cute, if not sexy at times to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My fold-less arms. You just had to rub it in, didn't you? *runs off sobbing*




Oh cry me a river....I don't have them either. Why do you think I haven't picture whored myself in this thread?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh cry me a river....I don't have them either. Why do you think I haven't picture whored myself in this thread?



Cause we've seen them all??? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! *runs away* SHE'S GONNA BEAT ME!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

*wraps Mellie in a head lock and watches her suffocate in my arm folds*


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wraps Mellie in a head lock and watches her suffocate in my arm folds*



I would be upset, but I'm all turned on and stuff. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

*suffocates Mellie in big.............tweezers*


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *suffocates Mellie in big.............tweezers*


Oh, you're such a tweeze!

Dunno what I said that for, cep's your innuendo is appealing 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

*drops Mellie on the floor quick-fast and squeezes Rusty with her big.....tweezers now* :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *drops Mellie on the floor quick-fast and squeezes Rusty with her big.....tweezers now* :batting:



Pft! Oh hellllllllllll NO!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

*continues tweezing Rusty while Mellie watches*


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *continues tweezing Rusty while Mellie watches*



Why are you trying to get Rusty beaten? :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

Silly duckle....I was trying to get you interested again.....:batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Silly duckle....I was trying to get you interested again.....:batting:



My interest will NEVER wane, my darling heart! I long for you and your loving...................................TWEEZERS! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

*makes out*


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *makes out*



*gets all hornified*


*we totally hijacked this thread. we should stop now*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2008)

*puts Mellie on ignore and runs back to Rusty*


----------



## Robbie G. (Apr 6, 2008)

Just had to post and thank all the girls. Nothing compares to the ample flesh that adorns your arms. Magnificent.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, SoVerySoft.

Thanks for the wonderful arm roll shot. 'Ts wonderful!

Henry Brabant


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2008)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, SoVerySoft.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful arm roll shot. 'Ts wonderful!
> 
> Henry Brabant



Hey stranger. Coming out to play soon? It's BBW bash season!

p.s. thanks


----------



## DestinyBBW (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh yea, I've got the arm folds!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 15, 2008)

1. You are absolutely gorgeously beautiful.
2. That puppy is so precious.  I wants one!


----------



## DestinyBBW (Apr 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> 1. You are absolutely gorgeously beautiful.
> 2. That puppy is so precious.  I wants one!



Oh yes yes, I was on vacation in Vegas and totally fell in love with that puppy. I named her Pepper Cleopatra and cried when I had to give her back. Had I been staying in a hotel, she would have gone home with me, no doubt but I was staying in my Uncle's condo and if I brought a puppy back with me, he would have killed me, lol. Thank you for the compliment


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2008)

DestinyBBW said:


> Oh yea, I've got the arm folds!



What a beautiful picture of you, Destiny, and 
your young canine friend!


----------



## DestinyBBW (Apr 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> What a beautiful picture of you, Destiny, and
> your young canine friend!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a bit of a rubbish picture, but this is me having my somewhat ample upper arms measured on tv...

Tracey xx 

View attachment Arm.jpg


----------



## Caine (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, you got some VERY lovely arms there Bea, wish the man took it from the other side to better show it off!


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 16, 2008)

I love the arm folds.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 16, 2008)

seriously hot arm there, BeaBea. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Its a bit of a rubbish picture, but this is me having my somewhat ample upper arms measured on tv...
> 
> Tracey xx



I remember that scene. You were rightfully giving some cunt the death stare for gasping aloud at your arm.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Does this show my arm folds? I dont think I have very deep ones.



I can't stop looking at your gorgeous legs long enough to tell.:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folds, and lots of 'em.



swoon.:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a bird! It's a plane! No!!
> 
> It's Katie with her Angel Wings! (And random pictures of my hotness because I'm bored and demand more picture of angel wings ) OH NOES! :wubu:
> 
> ...



Sexy arms. Sexy belly.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Raqui (Apr 22, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> It has been brought to my attention that I have extra folds...Like...Y'alls don't have them. I mean some might...But dude. look.
> 
> View attachment 18953
> 
> ...




Girl I have them also, I find and mine are bigger than yours LOL. I tend to tease others saying look at my muscles LOL

My boyfriend likes to rub between my arm fold.


----------



## Caine (Apr 22, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Girl I have them also, I find and mine are bigger than yours LOL. I tend to tease others saying look at my muscles LOL
> 
> My boyfriend likes to rub between my arm fold.



Raqui, mebbe you outta take a fun pic of him doing it while you flex


----------



## Raqui (Apr 22, 2008)

Caine said:


> Raqui, mebbe you outta take a fun pic of him doing it while you flex



Sounds interesting


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> Awe, I **LOVE** FA's, they make fat sound cute lol :wubu:


CUTE? It goes waaay beyond that for most die-hard FAs. Sexy & Sensual Erotic and Beautiful are how we see fat as a body style. Cute is only how it seems when discussed without trying to be blunt or crass about the observations.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ok i need to reiterate what everyone else has said: F&P, lily, etc, oh my GOD those are cute pictures.
> 
> as for the arm fold, i can't say i come complete with those. but! i do have a rather kickass set of batwings, for maximum wave-jigglyness.
> in fact if i had to pick one part of me i'd like to be a bit fatter and rounder, it'd be my arms. i feel like they need to fill out and catch up with the rest of me, at this point.


For all the sexy bits fat women have, Batwings/Angelwings are one of my melting points.
Then again, a close second to the softness of an obesely fat woman for me is the "jiggle factor." The fatter and jigglier the woman the better the view.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

Risible said:


> I've got the deluxe back roll and angel wing package.


OMG and the freckles......Pant Pant Pant Drooool! Gives us some nice scenery when we hate to see you go, but LOVE to watch you leave.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Mine are kinda...lame. But squishy.


Squishy is good. For those who believe in balance in all things, every squishy part on one person makes another part stiff for someone else. It is the nature of the universe to balance things, and in this way do the fat girls and FA's work to balance the universe. Also, to all the posters of pictures I will thank them all en masse at this point since I've not found one yet that didn't make more than one part on me just a bit stiffer.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ask and ye shall receive......


A shirt like that (that pulls open and shows a bit of tummy or pulls up (like a slightly too tight T-shirt) to reveal the muffintop bulge) is sexier than lingerie to me.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

PickleAteIt said:


> Hey, while we're on the subject of intertrginy, does anyone have foldy over thighs? I have a bit at the top of my left thigh that folds over the rest of my "regular" thigh. It's so soft and squooshy... Sometimes I find myself playing with it subconsciously! But I'd be mortified if anyone saw it!


That works better, feels better, and IS better to have someone else subconciously play with your foldy over thighs. My question at this point in addition to foldy over thighs is the thigh folding over the kneecap. Who has em and who aint afraid to show em?
Now THAT (when paired with the arm rolls) is the deluxe package


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 22, 2008)

johnny sack said:


> Arm folds, double chins, big bellies, stretch marks, leg dimples...they're the best...BBWs and SSBBWs ROCK! Nothing is more sexy, pleasurable and erotic than being in the arms of BBW/SSBBW woman and feeling that lusciousnesss all over!


Amen brotha and I agree wholeheartedly!
Rollhandler


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 23, 2008)

saturdayasusual said:


> I have one. One. On my left arm. I feel unbalanced.



I also have one on my left arm.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.... I haven't weighed myself in a long time but have been suspecting I gained a little more weight recently. I didn't think I had arm folds but then loaded this pic today - is that one? :shocked:



Don't think so, but who cares? You're still yummy.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!
> 
> and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.



Way too much cuteness for one person to have.:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Mine are kinda...lame. But squishy.



Squishy, ok, but lame? I don't think anything about you could ever be lame.


----------



## mrpink76 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just love this thread! Fat arms are the best! 

Where I live it's just getting warm and we have an amazing season ahead 

Take care everyone!



FatAndProud said:


> It's a bird! It's a plane! No!!
> 
> It's Katie with her Angel Wings! (And random pictures of my hotness because I'm bored and demand more picture of angel wings ) OH NOES! :wubu:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

A couple weeks ago, I was examining my arms. I noticed that I was starting to form some folds... a couple in each arm... *sigh*


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 24, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> It's that extra arm fold...Like...between the shoulder and elbow..:blush:


and this is bad because.... ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Don't think so, but who cares? You're still yummy.




And you're still an incredibly nice man  :bow:


----------



## manoflight (Jun 18, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Does this show my arm folds? I dont think I have very deep ones.



beautiful arms, well ronunded proportioned with the body , beautiful legs, beautiful hands , beautiful feet.....very beautiful woman. A beautiful BBW must have beautiful arms also


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2008)

Aside from a thread about lovely arm-folds:smitten:,
this thread has WTF in it's title. WTF was
that for?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aside from a thread about lovely arm-folds:smitten:,
> this thread has WTF in it's title. WTF was
> that for?



Wtf are you on about now?


----------



## imfree (Jun 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wtf are you on about now?



Sorry, GEF, my bad, I should have posted that
question in "Has This Become a WTF Website?".


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aside from a thread about lovely arm-folds:smitten:,
> this thread has WTF in it's title. WTF was
> that for?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wtf are you on about now?



Yes! WTH is WTF doing in a thread title about lovely squishy arm folds, huh? 

And furthermore: :doh::smitten::bow:


----------



## imfree (Jun 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yes! WTH is WTF doing in a thread title about lovely squishy arm folds, huh?
> 
> And furthermore: :doh::smitten::bow:



That's exactly what I mean.(We need to discuss this in
that WTF thread.):doh:


----------



## maxi (Jun 20, 2008)

Girls, the folds are lovely - belly folds, back folds, and yes cuddly arm folds too. More to kiss - and more places to caress


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 20, 2008)

supersoup said:


> long lost sister ftw!!!!
> 
> and i don't have the much sought after arm folds sadly, just smooth fatty arms. they're ginormous fatty arms, but foldless.



I had to see these again. She's soooo cute:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.... I haven't weighed myself in a long time but have been suspecting I gained a little more weight recently. I didn't think I had arm folds but then loaded this pic today - is that one? :shocked:



how did I miss this? I'm not supposed to miss GEF pics. There are rules against that. You look goooood. i like that color on you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> how did I miss this? I'm not supposed to miss GEF pics. There are rules against that. You look goooood. i like that color on you.



Thank you - you're always so kind - don't ever change


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you - you're always so kind - don't ever change



Thank you. I'll try not to. If I do, I promise I'll never be unkind to you.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2008)

Very rarely have I seen such wonderous arms,thanks for sharing,Valentine!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2008)

Far too adorable! :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 10, 2008)

May I just say that this thread is absolute cuteness overload. A HUGE round of applause and my deepest admiration to the beautiful women of Dimensions, and fat women everywhere!

:wubu:*Gives giant hug to all the chubby honies*:wubu:

-Ty


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Very rarely have I seen such wonderous arms,thanks for sharing,Valentine!




Thank you :happy:


----------



## ssbbwuk (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess i have them too. What about leg ones? Anyone have those?


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

ssbbwuk said:


> I guess i have them too. What about leg ones? Anyone have those?



I got them (rolls) when I went over 400 lbs.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 15, 2008)

I have them...I think its probably muscle or something


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a little bit of arm fold in this picture...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I have a little bit of arm fold in this picture...



This thread is a dream come true...thank you. :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2008)

I Have Arm Folds Too. 

Which makes me so self-concious when I wear my tank tops and my babydoll shirts.


;D I Just tell myself It's cause I got big muscles.


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Arm Folds? WTF 


Arm Folds! FTW


*


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 16, 2008)

I very rarely wear sleeveless or tank tops, but I am getting better about it since moving to southern Cali. Allll the women in my family, no matter their size, have large arms. So...here are some shots of mine: 

View attachment IMG_3275.JPG


View attachment l_00e20a31c879455264605d1221bcf9fa.jpg


View attachment BFL-noface.JPG


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> I very rarely wear sleeveless or tank tops, but I am getting better about it since moving to southern Cali. Allll the women in my family, no matter their size, have large arms. So...here are some shots of mine:



You know,I adore arms that appear soft and plushy-I'd love to give you a hug! :blush:


----------



## Caine (Sep 16, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> I very rarely wear sleeveless or tank tops, but I am getting better about it since moving to southern Cali. Allll the women in my family, no matter their size, have large arms. So...here are some shots of mine:



OOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! Another Cali miss with lovely large arms, Definately gotta agree with adamantoise, hugs are a must from you!


----------



## Trouble256 (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont have an additional fold, but I do have massive arms. and as you can see, huge thighs!


----------



## imfree (Sep 23, 2008)

Trouble256 said:


> ...........image snipped............................
> 
> I dont have an additional fold, but I do have massive arms. and as you can see, huge thighs!



You're a lovely neighbor to my south, Trouble256.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't even know the term "arm fold" existed


----------



## ladle (Nov 13, 2009)

Arm Fold.... 

View attachment Photo 36.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Arm Fold....



:bow: POST MOAR LUV 2 C UR ARM FOLDS


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Arm Fold....



Yes and what a nice one it is.....:batting:


Why didn't you post in my thread for pics of man arms? :smitten:


----------



## ladle (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha...what a bunch of preverts...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Haha...what a bunch of preverts...



It took you this long to notice???? :huh: :doh:


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> Haha...what a bunch of preverts...



spank me, i've been bad :batting:


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think i have arm folds but i definitely have heaps fatty arm wings.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> Haha...what a bunch of preverts...


I'm actually a postvert.


----------



## ssflbelle (Nov 14, 2009)

Neither did I until today. In fact I had only seen one other person with the Angel Wings as someone called them. I really thought I was an odd ball because of them. I never wear any sleeveless shirts and have always tired to hide the fact that my arms are like this. It is so nice to know there are others with them as well. 



kayrae said:


> I didn't even know the term "arm fold" existed


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like that term angel wings! Makes me feel more graceful and beautiful and less like I have some kind of arm deformity


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2009)

So I am getting dressed this morning and yep.....arm folds. What the......how come I only see them now? 
I am cool with Angel Wings too!


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 17, 2009)

oooh arm folds. Angel wings. Sounds sexy.


----------



## Brianp (May 7, 2014)

i didn't see you picture of the arm folds because it's been so many years but its very cool when a gals arms are looking all muscled  thats awesome!!


----------



## Brianp (May 7, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Yesss that makes me like...Arnold Swartzenager or like...the Hulk or something awesome and muscular!!!!!!! RAWR! FEEL MY WRATH (Shun the non-believer.....shuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnaaahh)




you sound amazing


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (May 8, 2014)

Yuuup I have this too! On both arms. I always assumed it had something to do with the way my muscles are but who knows.


----------



## loopytheone (May 8, 2014)

I have the faintest hint of a shadow of this fold and always have had, even when I was thin! I find the extra folds there very appealing!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 8, 2014)

Wow, necropostingitis.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 8, 2014)

Arm folds are always relevant.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 8, 2014)

2009- 2014

I stand by my necro-posting comment.

Haha




FatAndProud said:


> Arm folds are always relevant.


----------



## Brianp (May 8, 2014)

Any gals have those big honking arms that when they flex look like killer biceps?
:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> 2009- 2014
> 
> I stand by my necro-posting comment.
> 
> Haha



I actually laugh when people necropost body part threads. It's like they're standing in the middle of an intersection holding a giant sign that says "I WAS WANKING TO PICTURES OF FAT ARMS IN THIS THREAD." More than we needed to know, but still funny.


----------



## loopytheone (May 9, 2014)

*shrugs* Well I just thought it was an interesting topic to revive... I don't see what is wrong with reviving an old thread of this kind instead of starting a new one. If I was to start a new thread about arm folds I bet that loads of people would comment saying that there was already a thread about this once.


----------



## Phantasia (May 9, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I actually laugh when people necropost body part threads. It's like they're standing in the middle of an intersection holding a giant sign that says "I WAS WANKING TO PICTURES OF FAT ARMS IN THIS THREAD." More than we needed to know, but still funny.



So true! Especially when they are asking for pics of a certain type of arm fold


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> *shrugs* Well I just thought it was an interesting topic to revive... I don't see what is wrong with reviving an old thread of this kind instead of starting a new one. If I was to start a new thread about arm folds I bet that loads of people would comment saying that there was already a thread about this once.





Also true. Can't win some times!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2014)

Exactly. Where do people even find the time? Haha



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I actually laugh when people necropost body part threads. It's like they're standing in the middle of an intersection holding a giant sign that says "I WAS WANKING TO PICTURES OF FAT ARMS IN THIS THREAD." More than we needed to know, but still funny.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2014)

But...you didn't revive it. Haha




loopytheone said:


> *shrugs* Well I just thought it was an interesting topic to revive... I don't see what is wrong with reviving an old thread of this kind instead of starting a new one. If I was to start a new thread about arm folds I bet that loads of people would comment saying that there was already a thread about this once.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2014)

Nothing's wrong with reviving it. I'm just going to get a giggle out of it, that's all.


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2014)

All y'alls posting about necrothreads and nobody's discussing the wonderful dreaminess of arm flab and folds. For shame.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> All y'alls posting about necrothreads and nobody's discussing the wonderful dreaminess of arm flab and folds. For shame.



Fair enough. Arm flab is freakin' awesome. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2014)

mango said:


> *Re: Arm Folds? WTF
> 
> 
> Arm Folds! FTW
> ...




:bow:

The precise correct order for those 3 capital letters


----------



## Allie Cat (May 11, 2014)

I am ok with this thread being revived :happy:


----------

